# spring/summer forcast?



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

i see weather in the mid 10's and 20's from april to july. HEE heee.. well guys.. with the way it's going in winter, i wouldn't be at all surprised..


----------



## imdawrlus (Sep 13, 2005)

i'm not beleving anything....they said this winter was supposed to be snowy as hell.....NOTHING.....


----------

